# bottle calf prices



## vaacutabove (Nov 19, 2014)

Just getting into calves and now have 4 bottle calves. 3 male 1 female. These are almost all black three have two inches of white on the tail. And the other a small white spot on his head. I get them at just about a week old already used to a bottle no issues so far. They are by the measuring method 150 ish lbs. I'm paying 90 a calf. What are they going for in your area? I'm in Va.


----------



## heyrakes (Sep 1, 2008)

if i got it right. you are talking about bottle aged calf. the last time i bought one i gave 25$ for it. there been a few times they were just giving to me


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

That is a great deal even at ninety. I used to pay as much as 125 for calves. But....I raised them on goats and after the first couple weeks they just got bigger and better with little labor or cost.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Here they bring 250 too 400 per.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

+They range from 175 to 300 here


----------



## vaacutabove (Nov 19, 2014)

K from what I have seen this is a good price around here. If you got them for 25 how long ago and what kind. I can probably get Holstein a little less but not much. Black will out sell any day of the week.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

Holsteins in Missouri$ 350 a head $190-200 for jersey bull calves I buy calves out of Indiana for $50-60 per head off the Amish and haul them out here


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

From my 3 dairy cows bred to Hereford, sold the calves this year for $425, $450 and $400.


----------



## vaacutabove (Nov 19, 2014)

Are we all talking about the same size calf?


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

calves that age will go for 300-450 around here for dairy and more for beefers


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

350 a Holstein here you can't even get a beef bottle calf here.


----------



## CowPoke (Jul 31, 2014)

Youll pay 450-500 fora beef baby here in Tx--And thats if you find one


----------



## vaacutabove (Nov 19, 2014)

Man some of those seem high. What a per 100 price at auction running. Will try and post some pics in a bit


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

$500 for a beef calf that just hit the ground. If you can find one. No dairy out here to speak of and the few of them I've seen on craigslist are going for just as much as the beef babies.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

vaacutabove said:


> Are we all talking about the same size calf?


Mine were all 1 week old, give or take a day. Sold on CL. Had to turn away buyers. Obviously isn't sustainable, but sure is nice to be on the selling side of that bubble.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I just saw 4 heifer calves listed on LSN (like Craigslist) they were weaned or in the process of being weaned and they were $950 each. The last calves I bought I paid $450 for a 6 week old black bull calf and $200 for a 5 day old Holstein heifer who came close to dying. The last time I went to auction I saw dairy bottle calves for $200 - $250. Half grown calves went from .98 a pound (this calf looked real bad needed lots of groceries) to $3.20 a pound. Most calves here are top dollar.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I sold a 7 month old black heifer for 1,000 could have gotten more.


----------



## Ironbutt (Jan 5, 2013)

At the sale week before last in Eastern NC week old calves were selling for $ 450.00 to $550.00 depending on breed. Two scrawny long horn calves 9 days old sold for $475.00 each. It was amazing as most everyone in attendance was bidding...


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

In June, we got a day-old black baldy for $100. But we know it was a really good deal. The rancher basically gave him to my daughter, who is hoping to get him to weight for next August fair.


----------



## CoachB (Aug 30, 2011)

In October I paid $100 for a day old Jersey bull, $160 for a couple of week old Holsteins, and $125 for a couple of three day old Jersey-Holstein crosses. All were bought directly from the dairy. We are still blessed with quite a few family-run dairies in my area.


----------



## Wild_Bill (Aug 4, 2014)

I get jersey calves for $5-$25 dollars here. After the weather breaks I'll buy a bunch more. At the sales around here Holstein and beef bring about the same...to much. Day old $300-500. Why would anyone do that? Can get 5mo. Old weaners for$2-3lb i would much rather spend $500-$1000 on something that is past the danger time, been with mom for the whole time, and doesn't need a bottle twice a day. But the jerseys are cheap enough to take a shot on. I'm growing out the 3 i have now, but will most likely sell any more at a month.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Jerseys bull calves are selling for a higher price that Jersey Heifer Calves.
A week old Jersey bull calf 250 to 350
the same age heifer calf and not a free martin either is 150 to 200. I know cause I bought one raised it through the summer and sold it for a profit even when figuring in milk replacer and grain costs., LOL
Holstein calves are 400 to 500 for week old calves. And They ARE getting this price too, you call up and they are Gone faster that a person can get a e mail of phone call through.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I just checked cattle/calf prices. WOW!!!!! heifers are much cheaper. LooKS like I may go invest in a few heifers. bull calves are wow way high up to 500 per holstine bottle calf.


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

Right now is a very bad time to get into calves because of the high prices, dealing with the bubble caused by the cattle sell down, drought, high corn and hay prices and losses over the past 4 years. Beef calves are scary high and dairies are following. It wasn't all that long ago dairies would give away week old bull calves for the hauling. Personally if I can't get bottle calves for $75 each I'm setting out. Bred Heifers are probably the way to go right now. You put out the high dollars for the calves, milk replacer, and deal with young calf losses and predators you can be upside down in a hurry. Just my humble opinion


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

myheaven said:


> I just checked cattle/calf prices. WOW!!!!! heifers are much cheaper. LooKS like I may go invest in a few heifers. bull calves are wow way high up to 500 per holstine bottle calf.


See what did I tell ya. LOL I am going to get another heifer calf Early this spring and sell in the fall and see how that goes, I have two unused pens now because of no miniature horses so I can let one side grow while the calf is in the other one eating. LOL
Or eat her, heck they will taste as good as a bull calf. LOL But that means going through a winter with high electric costs keeping the water tank from freezing.
I have a small farm not one mile away so that is close no driving and is a personal friend besides. Jersey Of Course.


----------



## heyrakes (Sep 1, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> Jerseys bull calves are selling for a higher price that Jersey Heifer Calves.
> A week old Jersey bull calf 250 to 350
> the same age heifer calf and not a free martin either is 150 to 200. I know cause I bought one raised it through the summer and sold it for a profit even when figuring in milk replacer and grain costs., LOL
> Holstein calves are 400 to 500 for week old calves. And They ARE getting this price too, you call up and they are Gone faster that a person can get a e mail of phone call through.


WOW, looks like i need to get a load of new calves and take them to sale in your area. i could quadruple my money

I was bit confused. when i heard them talking some of these prices i thought they were talking about weened calves


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

heyrakes said:


> WOW, looks like i need to get a load of new calves and take them to sale in your area. i could quadruple my money
> 
> I was bit confused. when i heard them talking some of these prices i thought they were talking about weened calves


 Just posted on CL
Nope
3 Holstien Bull Calves - $1200 (Turtle Lake)
3 Holstien Bull Calves
2-5 days old
$1200 cash only

Here is another one
2 Brown Swiss bull calves - $1250 (Prairie Farm)
2 healthy Brown Swiss bull calves, 2 and 3 weeks old on bottles.
$1,250 for pair


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm in VA, too, but I see prices at $125-200.


----------



## Zimobog (Aug 31, 2013)

At least $500 and sometimes as high as $2000 if they are weaned.


----------



## Donna from Mo (Jan 8, 2003)

$400 for big Holstein bull calves, 3 days old, from a dairy. Thank goodness I got my two when they were still $325.

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/4787369716.html


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Around my area I am seeing a lot of pastures filled with dairy steer calves.
It used to be the Amish were the only ones who really raised them in any quantity.
Now, a lot of those Amish farms have switched to sheep and goats. 
Just my observation in this location (the Ozarks, MO).


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

$400-470 for day old Holstein bull calves here!! No thanks!


----------



## Donna from Mo (Jan 8, 2003)

Six weeks ago I paid $325 for a couple Holstein bull calves at the nearest dairy. Now they have gone up to $400. People tell me dairy bull calves are bring almost that much at the auction. 

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/4787369716.html


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

For any bottle calf there's so much time and effort involved I'd rather just pick up a weined one. $400 is crazy high IMHO for any bottle baby.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Good grief!! How do they think they are going to turn a profit at those prices. Just going to keep eating the increase on my Dexter herd and maybe watching the gates more. At those prices even my lowly Dexters might be worth rustling?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

postroad said:


> Good grief!! How do they think they are going to turn a profit at those prices. Just going to keep eating the increase on my Dexter herd and maybe watching the gates more. At those prices even my lowly Dexters might be worth rustling?


 This is the reason you are seeing prices so HIGH 

And this is the reason you can buy a heifer calf at half, or even less than half of what a bull calf goes for, sometimes about 1/3 the price.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

arabian knight said:


> This is the reason you are seeing prices so HIGH
> 
> And this is the reason you can buy a heifer calf at half, or even less than half of what a bull calf goes for, sometimes about 1/3 the price.


Seems odd? Heifers are good eating also and what about its reproductive potential?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes I know they eat just as good. I bought a Jersey heifer last spring raised it through the summer and doubled my money paid 125 she was 3 weeks old from a Jersey farm 1 mile from me. I plan on doing the same thing early this spring. This heifer was not a free matin one either. Just had too many I guess he advertised in a local trade paper. LOL


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, I checked again with the dairy where I've gotten jersey x angus from before. They have holstein bull calves and jersey x angus bull or heifer calves for $420...the jersey bull calves are $20 each. So, I could get 21 jersey bulls for the price of one of the others. Hmmm, guess I know what I'll get if I decide to get some bottle babies...


----------

